# German PR help



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

hello guys

my friends is a Pharmacy Graduate(currently working for a Pharmaceutical company in INDIA), now he wants to move to Germany.Can any one suggest me the best way to move, i have tried the german Blue Card visa category, but couldn't get the exact info.

i have even checked the Sticky threads over here to get the DIAC(Department of Immigration and Citizenship) website of Germany but therez no info for that..

kindly post the immi webiste where in i can assess my skills for PR or else for Study visa.

plz help guys.

thanks in advance.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a bit confused by your post. Are you looking for yourself or on behalf of your Pharmacy graduate friend? What do you mean by PR? I assume 'Permanent Residency'?

Jobwise, probably your first stop should be the government work agency. It's in English
English - www.arbeitsagentur.de

But you will need a job or study offer before you can apply for the 'Blue card'.


----------



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

James3214 said:


> I am a bit confused by your post. Are you looking for yourself or on behalf of your Pharmacy graduate friend? What do you mean by PR? I assume 'Permanent Residency'?
> 
> Jobwise, probably your first stop should be the government work agency. It's in English
> English - www.arbeitsagentur.de
> ...



yes PR= permanent residency, what i mean to ask is there anything like PR in germany? like we have in australia and how to find job offer to migrate to germany..??


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

danadam38in said:


> yes PR= permanent residency, what i mean to ask is there anything like PR in germany? like we have in australia and how to find job offer to migrate to germany..??


There is permanent residency in Germany, called 'Unbefristete Aufenthaltserlaubnis' (roughly: indefinite leave to remain) how many years it takes to get it depends on your personal circumstances. (Usually 2 - 5 years.)

Pharmacy is a restricted profession in Germany, so first of all you will have to have your qualification assessed by the relevant authority. They will tell you if you have to take exams before you can apply for an approbation.

Realistically speaking you will also have to have good German language skills to be considered for well-paid jobs.


----------

